# Tranny Flush ?



## altimassan (May 13, 2005)

In for an oil change today and dealer recommended a transmission flush job. Anyone know if its worth the $125.00, or just hype?

Also, had the IACV and idle sensor replaced and am still having the up and down idle thing happening, any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

altimassan said:


> In for an oil change today and dealer recommended a transmission flush job. Anyone know if its worth the $125.00, or just hype?
> 
> Also, had the IACV and idle sensor replaced and am still having the up and down idle thing happening, any thoughts appreciated.


run the codes and see what you come up with. check for vacuum leaks along the intake manifold as well.


----------



## altimassan (May 13, 2005)

No codes, will check the vacuum. How about the tranny flush, anyone please?


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 16, 2005)

altimassan said:


> No codes, will check the vacuum. How about the tranny flush, anyone please?



I dont think its needed unless someone accidentally filled your trans with the wrong stuff.


----------



## paulbrown (Apr 12, 2007)

If it includes the fluid, go for it.


----------



## flir67 (Oct 17, 2005)

my nissan dealer charged 99.00 a few years ago. but they had the machine to suck it dry and refill. don't just let them drain and refill. make sure they have the vacuum machine. the gears shifted alot better after that got done or smoother I should say


----------

